

What the Boeing-747's troubles mean for airlines and other planemakers - denzil_correa
http://www.economist.com/news/business/21569746-what-dreamliners-troubles-mean-airlines-and-other-planemakers-bad-dreams-all-round?fsrc=scn/fb/wl/pe/Baddreamsallround

======
nonamegiven
"Japanese firms make about 35% of the Dreamliner, under a novel system of
global outsourcing that cost it years of production delays."

This is not "novel," Boeing has been doing this for decades.

I also doubt that this outsourcing _itself_ is responsible for the delays, but
I don't know.

------
Piskvorrr
The venerable 747 series has troubles too, in addition to the Dreamliner? You
probably mean 787.

